# Favorite movie one liners---Just for fun--GDG- showin my age here.



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Match the line to the flick. Add your favorites please. No goggling. Starting with 70-s 8o-s genre . 




"C'mere gopher"---

"Dammit John, I want answers, and I want em now"

"You got to ask yourself one question, was there"....

"Them hog's, they was rootin around, they may have moved the body"

"Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life,"

"Dog"--

" We will need a bigger boat"


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

"A mans' got to _know_ his limitations"

"Dyin' ain't much of a livin' boy"

"Did your parents have any children that lived!!??"


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Damn! We're in a tight spot.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

1) Caddie Shack

2)Rambo, 1, 2 ,3 ????

3?

4) John Wayne, Rooster C??

5) Animal house

6) Clint, Outlaw Josie Whales??

7) JAWS. I know I'm right on that one


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

"Feelin lucky punk"


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

" you gonna use those pistols or whistle dixie boy?"

" What we have here is failure to communicate, some men you just can't reach."


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

Blazing saddles. Badges badges we don't no stinken badges
Also slim Pickens I think you have had enough beans


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

The one I used on the sons when they got to be teenagers and did stupid teenage stuff:

What is your major malfunction numbnuts? What's the matter, didn't mommy and daddy show you enough attention when you were a child?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Swamp people:

" Ya gotta suck it till it whistles"

Swamp people way of instructin how to eat Crawdads

:razz:


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

"60% of the time, it works every time."


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

"You can't handle the truth!"
"Yippe Ki Yay ..." 
"What is wrong with you?" - Eric Roberts in By The Sword - my favorite "B" movie 
"I, state your name" "I, state your name," - Blazing Saddles 
"It's just a flesh wound"


----------



## Kirk Major (Apr 12, 2012)

I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man!


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you trying to tell me Jesus Christ couldn't hit a curve ball??


----------



## duckdominator (Apr 10, 2012)

"You die first, get it. Your friends might get me in a rush but not before I make you head into a canoe."

"Im your Huckleberry."

"Why Johnny Ringo, you look like somebody just...walked over your grave."


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

At my age, every morning I rise and think about Lone Waite. One must "endeavor to persevere".









"Josie Wales" 1976


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

" I have these 15, oops! (drops tablet) 10 commandments"


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

"Did you see the size of that cocka-doodle god [email protected]?"


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm funny how I mean, funny like I'm a clown

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWINtUCshxY


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Still shakin it boss!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

JAWS
"I think we're gonna need a bigger boat."

Every which way but loose
"Left turn Clyde."

Fast times at Ridgemont High
"I can fix it, my old man is a tv repair man.He's got this ultimate set of tools."


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Kirk Major said:


> I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man!


Fill your hands you sonofab!+(#!


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Carol Cassity said:


> "Yippe Ki Yay ..."


Good one from original Die Hard movie.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Somebody's gotta go to town and get a $hit load of dimes.


----------



## ppro (Jan 14, 2008)

Yo adrien I did it
Sometimes a man got to do what a man got to do
The only things from Texas are steers and queers and you don't look like no bovine boy
Excuse me while I whip this out
Me Tarzan you Jane
I hate when that happens
Winner winner chickin dinner 
Lets go stampede the women and rape the cattle


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

#3 George Clooney in O Brother Where Art Thou


Rnd said:


> 1) Caddie Shack
> 
> 2)Rambo, 1, 2 ,3 ????
> 
> ...


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Lets see who can pick off one of my favorite quotes that seems to apply so well to dog people.... 


"You've seen a general inspecting troops before haven't you? Just walk slow, act dumb and look stupid!" 

From one of my all time favorite movies......This quote really doesn't show my age, just my descriminating taste in fine films...


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Or, of course...

"Hey, why don't I just go eat some hay, make things out of clay, lay by the bay? I just may! What'd ya say?"

maybe that belongs in Bora's "stop making rhythms I mean it" thread....."anybody want a peanut?"......(gawd..another great movie quote).......thank you Andre...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

7pntail said:


> Match the line to the flick. Add your favorites please. No goggling. Starting with 70-s 8o-s genre .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the easiest one of the bunch....Clint Eastwood in the original Dirty Harry

"...you have to ask yourself one question, were there five shots or six ? ..."

trivia note; the character that played the bank robber in that original DH movie, ended up playing a different character in the next 3 DH movies, as the black pimp,the black militant, and finally a cop in Sudden Impact


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's one; name the movie and the characters

________Doctor, I'd like to kiss you goodbye


________all right but you're so damn ugly


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

There ain't gonna be no two hollers.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Excuse me while I whip this out.

Oh, it's twue. It's twue. It's twue.


----------



## ad18 (Aug 23, 2006)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Lets see who can pick off one of my favorite quotes that seems to apply so well to dog people....
> 
> 
> "You've seen a general inspecting troops before haven't you? Just walk slow, act dumb and look stupid!"
> ...


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

"Sir, you're bleeding." I ain't got time to bleed."


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

"Flied rice? It's fried rice you plick"

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

"What" ain't no country I ever heard of. They speak English in "What"?



.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

SLJ in PF ....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No Top Gun quotes? :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

What now? Let me tell you what now. I'm gonna call a couple of hard-pipe-hittin' ****** to go to work on the homes here with a pair o' pliers and a blow torch. You hear me talking hillbilly boy? I aight through wit chu not a damn sight. I'm gonna get medieval on your ass!


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

"Serpentine Shel" from the original In-Laws.

"Inconceivable" from Princess Bride.

"You can't handle the truth" from A Few Good Men.

Colleen


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Sometimes nothing is a real cool hand


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No Top Gun quotes? :shock::shock::shock::shock:


There were memorable quotes??????


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

"If I was gonna bust your balls I'd tell ya to get your shine box"


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No Top Gun quotes? :shock::shock::shock::shock:


 
"Shirley you Jest!"



.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> "What" ain't no country I ever heard of. They speak English in "What"?
> 
> 
> 
> .


"Say what one more time mother#&^%....I dare ya, I double dare ya"


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

" You can milk anything with nipples" Well I have nipples Greg, could you milk me?
Meet the Parents


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Mike Boufford said:


> There were memorable quotes??????


Perhaps there's no hope for some. 



Ken Bora said:


> "Shirley you Jest!"
> 
> 
> 
> .


You know I'm serious. Greatness regards.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> .....You know I'm serious. Greatness regards.


 
"Oh stewardess, *I speak jive*". 


.


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

"I don't want to sell anything, buy anything, or process anything as a career. I don't want to sell anything bought or processed, or buy anything sold or processed, or process anything sold, bought, or processed, or repair anything sold, bought, or processed. You know, as a career, I don't want to do that." 

One of my favorite movies!


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Cutty said he can't hang, said set em up.

How do you like your coffee?
Like my women, Hot and black.

Learnin about Cuba, and havin some food.

Don't think meat, just pitch.

100 bucks says I can get us a rainout.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

"Tonight, we are the greatest hockey team in the world" (2:50 into the clip)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdmyoMe4iHM&feature=related


Anything the french soldier says. LMFAO!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V7zbWNznbs

Danny


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

"Now I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country. "

"We are going to go through the enemy like crap through a goose'

"Rommel, you magnificant bastard, I read your book!"

Yo, Adrian."


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

"Call it", from No Country For Old Men. Chilling.

"It's not illegal, it's frowned upon, like masturbating on an airplane." From The Hangover


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Goldenboy said:


> "Call it", from No Country For Old Men. Chilling.


x2! also love the scene when he comes home with the box of money.
"whats in the box?" "It's full of money"



.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

"I can eat 50 eggs" 

(and he did)

JS


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

It's not impossible. I used to bullseye womp rats in my T-16 back home, they're not much bigger than two meters



.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Goldenboy said:


> "Call it", from No Country For Old Men. Chilling.
> 
> "It's not illegal, it's frowned upon, like masturbating on an airplane." The Hangover


"Not at the table Carlos"


Danny


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

You mean we're smoking dog $#!&, man?


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Eddie, I wouldnt be more suprised if I woke up and my head was stapled to the carpet


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

labsx3 said:


> "I don't want to sell anything, buy anything, or process anything as a career. I don't want to sell anything bought or processed, or buy anything sold or processed, or process anything sold, bought, or processed, or repair anything sold, bought, or processed. You know, as a career, I don't want to do that."
> 
> One of my favorite movies!


"Kickboxing.....the sport of the future"

Say Anything


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

“Bond. James Bond.”

“May the force be with you”

“You call that a knife? That’s not a knife. This is a knife”“

There’s no crying in baseball”


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

It's time to put the women and children to bed and go lookin for dinner.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

cakaiser said:


> “Bond. James Bond.”
> 
> “May the force be with you”
> 
> ...


All good ones


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

greg magee said:


> " I have these 15, oops! (drops tablet) 10 commandments"


History of the world part?


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Wayne Nutt said:


> There ain't gonna be no two hollers.


The searchers


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

"This is SPARTA!!!"


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

"It's better to burn out than to fade away!"


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

labman63 said:


> #3 George Clooney in O Brother Where Art Thou


Nope, not correct


"What we have here is a failure to communicate"


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas!...$hitters Full!

Cinderella Story here at the Masters.

I'd Keep playing, I don't think the heavy stuff is going to come down for quite some time.

You mess with the Bull boy, you're gonna get the horns.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

7pntail said:


> Match the line to the flick. Add your favorites please. No goggling. Starting with 70-s 8o-s genre .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You nailed most of them . Two was a hard one


1 Caddy Shack
2 War Games
3 Dirty harry
4True Grit
5 Animal House
6 Big Jake
7 Jaws


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

let me whip this out...


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

ummm...dinner


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

and last but not least.....let me call my attorneys...Dewy, Cheatem and Howe


----------



## Jake McNeese (Sep 26, 2007)

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom:
Short Round to Indy- "Okey-Dokey, Doctor Jones! Hold on to your potatoes"

Sandlot:
The Babe- "Heros get remembered, but legends never die. Follow you're heart kid and you'll never go wrong.

The Natural:
Roy Hobbs- "Pick me out a winner, Bobby" and "I guess some mistakes you never stop paying for"

Army of Darkness:
Ash- "Good. Bad. I'm the guy with the gun." and "Well, hello, Mister Fancypants. Well, I've got news for you, pal, you ain't leadin' but two things right now: Jack and ****... and Jack left town."

Mclintock:
GW aka John Wayne- "I've got a touch of hangover, bureaucrat. Don't push me."

Back to the Future:
Doc Brown- "Marty! What in the name of Sir Isaac H. Newton happened here?"


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

"It looks like we're shy one horse."

"Looks like you brought two too many."


----------



## scott furbeck (May 28, 2008)

Jeremiah Johnson: [Jeremiah and Caleb find Del Gue buried to his neck in sand] Are you all right?
Del Gue: Sure, sure, I got a fine horse under me!
[sneezes]
Del Gue: Got one of them feathers in my nose.
Jeremiah Johnson: You keep sneezing, it'll come out all right. Haven't seen anyone pass by recent, have you?
Del Gue: Nobody's gone in front of me. Can't say what's happened behind me, though.
Jeremiah Johnson: The ****** put you here?
Del Gue: T'weren't Mormons. A Chief, name of Mad Wolf. Nice fella, don't talk a hell of a lot. Say, you wouldn't have an extra hat on you, would you? Shade's getting' scarce in these parts.
Jeremiah Johnson: What'd you shave your head for?
Del Gue: Mad Wolf figures like every other ***** I know. Says this scalp isn't fit for no decent man's lodgepole. Ain't the first time I've protected my head in such a way. Name's Del Gue, with an "e".

Does anybody else think Ken Bora looks a little like Del Gue?


----------



## Outdoorsman86 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## scott furbeck (May 28, 2008)

I'm not a duke fan but..... Big Jake is one of my favorites.

And now *you* understand. Anything goes wrong, anything at all... your fault, my fault, nobody's fault... it won't matter - I'm gonna blow your head off. No matter what else happens, no matter who gets killed I'm gonna blow your head off. 

John Fain: Who are you? 
Jake: Jacob McCandles. 
John Fain: I thought you were dead. 
Jake: Not hardly.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

"Open up it's Dave".. 
"Dave's not here man".
"No open up it's Dave."
"Dave's not here man"....

"For some reason or another, you sounded taller on the radio"


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Not enough dirt, seen it right off.

You make good rabbit pilgrim.

Mearly a flesh wound.

What can you make out of that? Well, I can make a hat, or a broach, or a teradachtyl.


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

well I aint gonna hit ya..no, I aint gonna hit ya..like hell I aint...John Wayne in McClintock


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

What we've got here is failure to communicate. Some men you just can't reach. So you get what we had here today ....

Do you know what nemesis means?

Why do they call him "Boris the Bullet Dodger"?
Because he dodges bullets, Avi!

Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue.

Billy, did you ever see a grown man naked?
Billy, have you ever hung around a gymnasium?
Billy, do you like movies about gladiators?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

"Did you ever run in to one of those guys you just shouldn't screw with? Well I'm that guy!"

"Get off my lawn!"

"Wish in one hand and crap in the other, see which one fills up first!"


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Bueller......bueller........bueller.....


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Perhaps there's no hope for some.


9 pages and nothing I recognize so far......


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Does Barry Manilow know your raid his wardrobe?

Shut up B__ch and go fix me a turkey pot pie.

Not even close......Bud


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Mike Boufford said:


> 9 pages and nothing I recognize so far......



Every time I watch Young Guns I love the part where they smoking poyoty or something, and he says, " did you see the size of [email protected]$#$$ chicken"


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

I'll be a suck egg mule.

What we have here is a failure to communicate.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

By request "I feel the need for speed".


----------



## Midwestfisherman (May 27, 2011)

"Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?"

"Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life."


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Another one from a John Wayne movie..
"Here's a fine stick with which to beat your wife sir"


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Why he's just a raggedy man


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Midwestfisherman said:


> "Was it over when *the Germans *bombed Pearl Harbor?"
> 
> "Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life."


Thanks for your first post---but, this is is not germane to the thread. And, btw. 
What do the Germans have to do with this? 

Welcome aboard!


Great line from Buford. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSfztbm4Qa4


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No Top Gun quotes? :shock::shock::shock::shock:


"Son, your writing checks your body can't cash"


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Charles C. said:


> "60% of the time, it works every time."



I do love that one!! Where is that line from?


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

7pntail said:


> I do love that one!! Where is that line from?


The Anchorman


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

“Strange women lying in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of government!”


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

I second all the "I'm your Huckleberry" guys, and I'll add "Are you gonna' do something, or are you just gonna' stand there and bleed?" & "I've got two guns, one for each of ya."

-Tombstone


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

The new phone book is here!!!!, the new phone book is here!!!!
Stay away from those cans...


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

.... I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey **** he is. Hallelujah. Holy ****. Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

From Dirty Harry when the Punk is trying to figure out wether Harry fired 5 or 6 shots. 
"I got's to know"


----------



## ad18 (Aug 23, 2006)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning.
Oh yea! "Charlie don't surf"


----------



## Paul Kartes (Jun 29, 2006)

Really disappointed : 11 pages on RTF and not once “ I am a MOG, half man, half dog, I am my own best friend”. 

Same movie, "we are not doing it for the money , we are doing it for a $hit ton of money"


----------



## widowmaker (Feb 4, 2009)

"Ye haw Jesters dead"


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Jim Person said:


> The new phone book is here!!!!, the new phone book is here!!!!
> Stay away from those cans...



Good one! My closest friend's son is married to Steve Martin's niece. Met him once--(10 years ago)-drove him on my atv( I was the shuttle guy) to their garden wedding next door. He is one weird dude! I gave up my house, and the newlyweds spent the night. My wife and I slept in an old trailer my dad had given me.. Offered Steve my duck hunting trailer and he scoffed/laughed! I was a bit embarrassed, but thought I was doing him a favor so he didn't have to drive. 

In retrospect, it was kinda funny. Limmo picked him up in front of the house-- I don't think he appreciates hunting, dawgs, or tight accommodations. 


The Duke would have stayed here, sipped some Whiskey, and probably hunted with me the next day!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

We need a "like button "


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

"I have a pool and a pond. The pond would be good for you."
"When you buy a hat like do you get a free bowl of soup? Oh, it looks good on you though."
"Hey baby, you must've been something before electricity"

Caddyshack


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Brad said:


> Every time I watch Young Guns I love the part where they smoking poyoty or something, and he says, " did you see the size of [email protected]$#$$ chicken"


I was going to quote that one too, but the way I remember it was: "Hey dog, you see the size of that chicken?"



Jim Person said:


> The new phone book is here!!!!, the new phone book is here!!!!
> Stay away from those cans...


"He Hates These Cans!"


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

ad18 said:


> I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


smells like ........victory.


----------



## mattoleriver (May 21, 2005)

Pai Mei taught you the five point palm-exploding heart technique?


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

cakaiser said:


> "Now I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country. "
> 
> "We are going to go through the enemy like crap through a goose'
> 
> "Rommel, you magnificant bastard, I read your book!"


PATTON-  Lv it! 

How 'bout..

"Hmmm, you get back down there,..you're the _only_ SOB in this outfit that knows what he's doing"


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Jim Person said:


> .... I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey **** he is. Hallelujah. Holy ****. Where's the Tylenol?


Christmas Vacation!


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Swampbilly said:


> PATTON-  Lv it!
> 
> How 'bout..
> 
> "Hmmm, you get back down there,..you're the _only_ SOB in this outfit that knows what he's doing"



Saw Patton when I was a kid, at a theater in Chester California. It was a family event-a diversion from trout fishing. I was about 10. 


And, Helen (if you see this post) My mom and dad, escorted us kids out of the same cinema half way through the debut of Bonnie and Clyde. Too much violence--AND SEX! 

Is there still a "movie house" in Chester?


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Brad said:


> Every time I watch Young Guns I love the part where they smoking poyoty or something, and he says, " did you see the size of [email protected]$#$$ chicken"


I do believe the gentleman was referring to Top Gun, but here are a couple of Young Gun quotes I remember but had to look up. I remember the scene from the second one very well. 

*Young Guns* 

Did you know pigs is as smart as dogs? It's true. I knew this guy in El Capitan who taught his pig to bark at strangers. Charley Bowdre

*Young Guns II*

White Oaks, YOU CAN KISS MY ASS!


----------



## Jake McNeese (Sep 26, 2007)

Love the Young Guns series, a couple of my favorites from YGII

William H Bonney- I never stole a horse from someone I didn't like. Did I like him? Hell no; I loved the son of a bitch.
and
But you don't obviously understand the meaning of the word "pals". 

Also another from one of my favorite movies of all time even though it was a TV mini series, Lonesome Dove

Gus McCrae- It's not dying I'm talking about, it's living. 

Woodrow F Call- I hate rude behavior in a man. I won't tolerate it.


----------



## ppro (Jan 14, 2008)

You're my boy blue


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

"It's just a flesh wound. I've had worse." Monty Python and the Holy Grail
"Hell with them fellas, buzzards gotta eat, same as worms." Outlaw Josey Wales
"You're too good looking. The best thing that could happen to you is an industrial accident." About Last Night
see my signature line


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

gdgnyc said:


> "This is SPARTA!!!"


 300



gdgnyc said:


> "It's better to burn out than to fade away!"


Highlander


gdgnyc said:


> "It looks like we're shy one horse."
> 
> "Looks like you brought two too many."


 Once Upon A Time In The West


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Blazin Saddles

Forget that ****, here comes Mongo!!


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

All I need is some tasty waves and a cool buzz and I'm alllriigghhhhhttt.


But Mr. Hand, if I'm here and you're here, doesn't that make it OUR time?


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Most should get this one,
"Mongo just pawn in game of life."

Now, see if you can get this one;
"Who are those guys?"

BHB


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

BHB said:


> Now, see if you can get this one;
> "Who are those guys?"
> 
> BHB


Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

He's cute ain't he? Only problem is, he's got a little bit a Mississippi Leg Hound in him. If the mood catches him right, he'll grab your leg and just go to town. You don't want him around if your wearing short pants, if you know what I mean. Word of warning though, if he does lay into ya, it's best to just let him finish."


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Here are some from one of my favorite movies:

"your friend died screaming like a stuck Irish pig. Now you think about that when I beat the rap."
"Did he sound anything like that?"

(shortly afterward)

"Where's __________?"
"He's in the car."

You got him?
Yeah, I got him.
Take him.

I have foresworn myself. I have broken every law I have sworn to uphold, I have become what I beheld and I am content that I have done right! 

"I said that you're a lying member of a no good race."
"Much better than you, you stinking Irish pig."
(gun to his neck)"Oh, I like him."


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Probably my all time favorite: "It could be raining." Thunderstorm starts up.

A B Normal regards,


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

"Some of my friends are for it and some of my friends are against it".
"I'm for my friends".

Best Little Whorehouse in Texas


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Eddie's daughter: "I'm going steady. And I french kiss." Audrey: "So…everybody does that." Eddie's daughter: "Yeah, but Daddy's says I'm the best at it.":


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

"You call this a storm?"- Forrest Gump


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

A couple more Top Gun:

"If you mess up just one time, you'll be flying a cargo plane full of rubber dog $hit out of Hong Kong. Do us proud."

"This stuff gives me a ???? ??."

"Don't ever leave your wing man".


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Can you skin griz Pilgrim?

Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

"That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age."


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Lets see who can pick off one of my favorite quotes that seems to apply so well to dog people....
> 
> 
> "You've seen a general inspecting troops before haven't you? Just walk slow, act dumb and look stupid!"
> ...


Is that Sergeant Bilko?


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

MA.... THE MEATLOAF!! - Wedding Crashers


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> "That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age."


Dazed and confused..


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

Two of my favorites:

"Sell crazy someplace else, we're all stocked up here"

"How do you write women so well?" -"I think of a man, and I take away reason and accountability."


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm gonna come at you like a Spider Monkey!

___________
Hot chicks in Bikini's: "we're looking for two guys to travel the country with us (Hawaiian Tropic) and give us massages and wipe lotion on us....."


Harry: "You're in luck there's a town back that way a few miles with plenty of guys."


Runs and stops the bus.

Lloyd: "My friend is a little slow....the town is that way! Man, two guys are gonna be lucky."

Harry: "Yep, our opportunity will come, we just have to keep our eyes open."
___________________________
Lloyd: Uh, what is the Soup Du Jour?
Waitress: It's the Soup of the Day.
Lloyd: Mmmm. That sounds good. I'll have that.


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Donald Flanagan said:


> Is that Sergeant Bilko?


Perhaps the "Dirty Dozen?"


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

"Give up your guns., boys...all you'll need is the one between your legs"


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

It looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack of your mama's ass and ended up as a brown stain on the mattress


----------



## Demone (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not a smart man, but I know what love is

But Lt. Dan, you ain't got no legs

Momma says stupid is as stupid does

Run Forest Run


----------



## Demone (Mar 16, 2009)

Do the chickens have large talons?

I caught you a delicious bass

It took me, like, 3 hours to finish the shading on your upper lip. It's probably the best drawing I've ever done

Sorry I'm late. I just got done taming a wild honeymoon stallion for you guys

Napoleon, don't be jealous that I've been chatting online with babes, all day


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Demone said:


> Do the chickens have large talons?
> 
> I caught you a delicious bass
> 
> ...



Napoleon Dynamite!


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Now go away before I taunt you another time.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Jethro "teacher tried to tell me Pie Are Square, everyone knows pie are round, cake are square"

"Damn near lost us a $400 hand cart"


----------



## tbro (Mar 30, 2011)

Doyle: What'cha doin' with that lawn mower blade Karl? 
Karl: I aim to kill you with it.

Some folks call it a sling blade, I call it a Kaiser blade.


----------



## deanlange (Apr 26, 2010)

what the f**k is a frush? I got 2 sevens and 2 sevens beats a frush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JprubgAoEoQ


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Rnd said:


> 1) Caddie Shack
> 
> 2)Rambo, 1, 2 ,3 ????
> 
> ...


I think 6 is from an old B&W Duke movie, just can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

"I have come to chew bubble gum and kick ass!"
John Carpenter's "THEY LIVE!"


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm takin you in pig or pork, whats it gonna be!?

Matt Dillon, Gunsmoke


----------



## Moosegoosee (Jun 23, 2006)

If you can't say anything nice to somebody...come sit by me!

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Moosegoosee (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll get you! And yer little dog too!.....

Wizard of Oz


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

7pntail said:


> Saw Patton when I was a kid, at a theater in Chester California. It was a family event-a diversion from trout fishing. I was about 10. And, Helen (if you see this post) My mom and dad, escorted us kids out of the same cinema half way through the debut of Bonnie and Clyde. Too much violence--AND SEX!
> 
> Is there still a "movie house" in Chester?


Nope. No movie house in Chester. A few years ago somebody put in a small bowling alley.
When was there a movie house in Chester?

Helen


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

These are good and worth the watch. The 100 top insults of all time. A little vulgar perhaps but still good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=PSEYXWmEse8


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Ya lolly gag out of the dugout. Ya lolly gag the ball around the infield. Ya lolly gag your way to first base. Ya know what that makes you? Lolly Gaggers!


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

7pntail said:


> Match the line to the flick. Add your favorites please. No goggling. Starting with 70-s 8o-s genre .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't place the hog line


----------



## Don Thomsen (Mar 16, 2011)

Jeremiah Johnson: Elk don't know how many legs a horse has


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Golddogs said:


> Can't place the hog line


True Grit?


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Mike Boufford said:


> True Grit?


 I cheated that one and it is True Grit.


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

Somebody better go back and get a ****load a dimes!


----------



## leo455 (Aug 15, 2008)

Does she have a Che-vor-ley. UH Oh about once or twice a week.


----------



## Moosegoosee (Jun 23, 2006)

I can't believe I didn't put the one line i say ALL the time!

"There's no cryin' in baseball!"

League of Their Own


----------



## Moosegoosee (Jun 23, 2006)

And for TV reference "for the love of God, I thought turkeys could fly"
WKRP in Cincinnati


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

helencalif said:


> Nope. No movie house in Chester. A few years ago somebody put in a small bowling alley.
> When was there a movie house in Chester?
> 
> Helen


This goes back many years, but it was next to a sporting goods store, called Bernie's. I am sure it is long gone. I have not been there for many years, but I believe there is a hardware store across from the former theater. It was one of the last buildings before crossing the Feather river. 


Nostalgia for me. The last time I was in your neck of the woods, I was chasing Honkers, and had some good shoots. Probably about ten years ago. 

I have fond memories of Lake Almanor, and that is where my dad taught me how to fish. It was our family vacation every year---parked the trailer at Lassen View Resort. 

Kid learning how to fish, and a mom teaching values. No smut allowed at the theater! 

God's country! Special place Helen.


----------



## MarkinMissouri (Aug 29, 2010)

Shirley you're not serious... Yes I am and don't call me Shirley.

She's lost that lovin' feeling.... I hate it when that happens

Have you ever got high Joel?

He doesn't even have his license Leeza

And Kent from now on stop touching yourself... It is God.

It's one thing to want someone out of your life, but it's another thing to serve them a wake-up cup full of liquid drainer.


----------



## Mid Thorne (Mar 13, 2012)

You sounded taller on the radio.

The Germans ain't got nothing to do with it


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a pretty tall order Nordberg. You're going to have to give me a few days on that one.


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd like to see the herd you and Jake could gather, A herd of whores ....maybe. 

I don't think they'ed put us in jail for whacking a surly bartender.

Lonesome Dove

"Fairwell and adieu to you fair spanish ladies"

Cage goes in the water, you go in the cage, sharks in the water...

Jaws

Do not seek the treasure...
I don't want Palmade, I am a Dapper Dan man...
2 weeks ...2 weeks.. boys we are a geological wonder, we're 2 weeks from anywhere in the country
Mercious Aliwishus, our accom..uh accompa.. our gitar player don't write ..


----------



## Kent W (Jun 22, 2009)

Jim Person said:


> "Open up it's Dave"..
> "Dave's not here man".
> "No open up it's Dave."
> "Dave's not here man"....
> ...


A CLASSIC Cheech and Chong!!!


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

I got that going for me!


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh, he's very popular Ed. The sportos, the motorheads, geeks, sluts, bloods, wastoids, dweebies, dickheads - they all adore him. They think he's a righteous dude. 

This is my rifle. There are many others like it, but this one is mine. My rifle is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. Without me, my rifle is useless. Without my rifle, I am useless. I must fire my rifle true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy, who is trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. I will. Before God I swear this creed: my rifle and myself are defenders of my country, we are the masters of our enemy, we are the saviors of my life. So be it, until there is no enemy, but peace. Amen. 

It means: Be advised. I'm mean, nasty and tired. I eat concertina wire and piss napalm and I can put a round in a flea's ass at 200 meters. So why don't you go hump somebody else's leg, mutt face, before I push yours in.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

"Her mother could not ever understand why she would ever marry a man with such a mean and intemparate disposition.


----------



## MarkinMissouri (Aug 29, 2010)

Bumbles Bounce


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

tbro said:


> Doyle: What'cha doin' with that lawn mower blade Karl?
> Karl: I aim to kill you with it.
> 
> Some folks call it a sling blade, I call it a Kaiser blade.


Doyle says to send the hurst too.

It ain't got no gas in it.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

It was hard for me to understand how this woman, who looked as fertile as the Tennessee Valley, could not bear children. But the doctor explained that her insides were a rocky place, where my seed could find no purchase.

Ed was inconsolable.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Mike Smith said:


> "Her mother could not ever understand why she would ever marry a man with such a mean and intemparate disposition.


Now That was a movie!



.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

did we miss the California "Governator" ?



I'll be back!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Car's got a lot of pickup.

It's got a cop motor, a 440 cubic inch plant, it's got cop tires, cop suspensions, cop shocks. It's a model made before catalytic converters so it'll run good on regular gas. What do you say?

Fix the cigarette lighter.


.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

"Oh, I've got a helmet"


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

One liner:

Old Yeller done save your life and now you're gonna shoot him like he was a nuthin?

A two liner:

*Dr. Frederick Frankenstein*: What knockers. 
*Inga*: Oh, thank you doctor.


----------



## mattoleriver (May 21, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> "Oh, I've got a helmet"


Easy Rider
I saw that one just 'cause of the soundtrack! Who knew Jack Nicholson then?


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

"I see youve gotten fat"

"I see you still look like a 15 year old girl only not hot"

"This ends tonight.....Its daytime you douche"

"I like to picture my jesus in a tuxedo shirt" "its says im formal but I still like to party"


----------



## Duckdog56 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bearclaw Chris Lapp:"Were it worth the trouble?"

Jerimiah Johnson:"What trouble?"


----------



## Eli M (Jan 24, 2012)

Why don't you go practice falling down? I be right there....

Is this what you want to be doing when Jesus comes back? 

Hey ______, you alright? , 
Ya, I'm cool,
No you're not!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

"Out, damned spot! Out I say."

Oops, sorry. Forgot that was from Shakespeare and not a movie. My bad.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

"That'll do, Pig, that'll do"


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Sometimes nothing is a real cool hand


I had a dog named after this movie line.

This is my personal favorite movie line ever.

Chris


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

"Are you a good witch , or a bad witch ? "

"I've got a little green broke filly over here name of Crazy Alice "

"Smells like Victory ! "


----------



## Eli M (Jan 24, 2012)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I had a dog named after this movie line.
> 
> This is my personal favorite movie line ever.
> 
> Chris


I have a brother named for this movie, and a son!


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

"Ashes to ashes and dust to dust if the women don't get you the whiskey must."


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

"tell me Billy, do you like gladiator movies?"


----------



## Eli M (Jan 24, 2012)

Have you ever been in a Turkish prison? 

Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit smoking
Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit drinking
Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit coke
Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit amphetamines

Surely there's something you can do for them Dr?
No, there'es not and stop calling me Shirley


----------



## bluemister (Mar 31, 2009)

I hate rude behavior in a man. Won't tolerate it.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Look's like we got ourselves a natural disaster. Bull Durham


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Negative, Ghostrider, the pattern is full.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

"Ah so, you are surprised I speak your ranguage. You see... I was educated in your country, at UCRA." ==Spoken by actor Richard Loo in the role of Col. Okanura in the movie "The First Yank into Tokyo (1945)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

anyone 'member this one? 


"You ever listen to K-Billy's "Super Sounds of the Seventies" weekend? It's my personal favorite."


.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Jeramiah Johnson teaching the indian squaw english...

Johnson; YES
Squaw; YES
Johnson; I am a great hunter
Squaw; YES
Johnson; That is all you need to know for now


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

FinnLandR said:


> .... Isn't that the scene where Gerry Rafferty's band (forgot the name) is singing "Stuck in the Middle With You"


 
yup, great sound tracks in Q.T. films.



.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

FinnLandR said:


> Isn't that the scene where Gerry Rafferty's band (forgot the name) is singing "Stuck in the Middle With You" whilst Mr. Blonde plays tic tac toe on Marvin's face with the razor?


Stuck in the Middle with You was recorded by Stealers Wheel.


----------

